
Keita Takahashi (creator of Katamari) joins Glitch - jamesjyu
http://glitch.com/blog/2011/07/08/keita-takahashi-joins-glitch/
======
BrianBerk
Here is Takahashi's lecture at the Games Developers Conference in 2009:

<http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=22941>

He is stranger than you can possibly imagine. I haven't got sucked into Glitch
enough to really say what it achieves, but adding Takahashi to their team is
definitely in line with their aspirations. I'm excited to see what Glitch is
like when it finally launches!

------
athst
Wow, great win. Katamari Damacy has to be one of the greatest games of all
time.

